# Weekly challenge 6/16 - 6/22  what’s your angle?



## SquarePeg (Jun 16, 2018)

For this week’s challenge, post photos that focus on angles.  Please post only NEW photos taken this week.  Get out there and shoot!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 16, 2018)

XT2, 23mm f/2


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Jun 17, 2018)

These challenges do make me notice things as I'm out and about, not saying I get good photos when I see the challenge item present itself, but I'm noticing details I'd otherwise overlook. Like the angle of spokes on an old wheel or the way awns angle out from a wheat head.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 17, 2018)

King of the Hammock by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jun 17, 2018)

cmw3_d750_1787.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




cmw3_d750_1785.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## AlishaMichelle1990 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeff G (Jun 17, 2018)

glass star by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jun 18, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > cmw3_d750_1785.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> ...


Gotta love Ikea.


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 19, 2018)

This morning with X-T2 + XF 35mm f2


----------



## espresso2x (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Fujidave (Jun 19, 2018)

Different angles on this Nigella Damascena


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2018)

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 19, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> 1.
> View attachment 159427
> 
> 2.
> ...



I'm in love with #2
That don't sound right, but it's true.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Fujidave (Jun 20, 2018)

Taken today X-T2 + XF 35mm f2 all Sooc


1



 

2



 

3



 

4


----------



## waday (Jun 20, 2018)

Texture by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## smoke665 (Jun 20, 2018)

I know the date says January, but that's because I screwed up the setup and didn't realize it.




test01142018_270.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 20, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


>



Captivating image.
Looks to me like...hmmmmm... jewelry.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 21, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Captivating image.
> Looks to me like...hmmmmm... jewelry.



Thanks! I like it that people apparently recognize something else in my photo work than I do myself. Something like a piece of jewelry surprises me, but now that you mention it...unfortunately, it's something completely different and I hope it doesn't disappoint. The original is a corridor in a shopping mall, I've mirrored the image and started editing.

Gerard


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 21, 2018)

A small tribute on my part to the Dutch photographer/artist Paul de Nooijer, one of the 4 to 5 photographers from the Netherlands and abroad that strongly influenced me at the end of the 1970s, during my professional study as a photographer. Specialist with graphic tinted images, strong grain (mostly added in the darkroom) and manually colored photos. On the internet various information and photo work can be found of this person, maybe start here: *D E  N O O I J E R  /  T R I - E Y E*


----------



## espresso2x (Jun 21, 2018)

Good link Gerard, bedankt!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (Jun 21, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> A small tribute on my part to the Dutch photographer/artist Paul de Nooijer, one of the 4 to 5 photographers from the Netherlands and abroad that strongly influenced me at the end of the 1970s, during my professional study as a photographer. Specialist with graphic tinted images, strong grain (mostly added in the darkroom) and manually colored photos. On the internet various information and photo work can be found of this person, maybe start here: *D E  N O O I J E R  /  T R I - E Y E
> 
> View attachment 159494 *



Fascinating work!


----------



## CherylL (Jun 21, 2018)

waday said:


> Texture by Wade, on Flickr



Love this!  Looks like a heart.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## waday (Jun 22, 2018)

CherylL said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Texture by Wade, on Flickr
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 22, 2018)

nikon F


----------



## Peeb (Jun 23, 2018)

Just under the wire!  11:00 PM on the 22nd:



cloud to cloud by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

I liked the angles of the colums and porch as a frame.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 24, 2018)

I know it's past the 22nd, but I shot this on the 20th.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## espresso2x (Jun 24, 2018)




----------

